# Black Market 3.0.27 UPDATED 7/20



## ecsnead69

This is the latest version, 3.0.27... Just got it today.....

Instructions:

*First, verify that you DO NOT have a vending app in \data\app!!!!! If you do this will not install!!! You will need to uninstall updates before flashing my zip... Settings>Applications>Manage Applications>"ALL" tab>Market>Uninstall Upates*

Next, download the file for your phone.. I have verified the first to work for the D1 and the Fascinate. And the Thunderbolt zip has also been verified. The others are blank zips for that particular phone.. if they work for you, PLEASE post so that I can verify that they work....

Once downloaded, move the zip to the root of your SD card and flash in recovery, Enjoy!!!!

Bug?? Some people have found that this will not install on CM7 based ROMs, but it works for others that are running the same ROM so???

And always make a backup first!!!!

http://bit.ly/BlackMarket3027r1 (Verified on D1 & Fascinate)
http://bit.ly/TBBlackMarket3027r1 (Verified on Thunderbolt)
Link removed, zip needs to be fixed.. be back soon.. (DX.. waiting for verification)
http://bit.ly/DINCBlackMarket3027r1 (DINC.. waiting for verification)

Remember, look for Black Market in your app drawer... :wink2:


----------



## ecsnead69

.................................


----------



## sonami

Didnt work on my tbolt. Installed in recovery, got your success message. Looked in app drawer and nothing
Opened market and its still the old version.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## ecsnead69

OP has been updated to hopefully help those having installation issues....


----------



## sonami

Tried flashing in recovery and didn't work, unpacked the vending apk from the zip and put it in system/app and replaced the vending apk that was there and it left me with no market whatsoever. Must be my rom, using bamf 3.0 rc3

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## ToddEDM

didnt work on my Nexus S either. Im in Canada though and we dont have the new market yet


----------



## Rodeojones

Worked great for my D1. I flashed it right over a blacked out and transparent version of the previous market with no issues. It looks great!


----------



## gwwjpd

Nice job. I used Root Explorer to rename Vending.apk to Vending.apk.bak, booted into recovery and installed your black market zip. Worked perfect on my D1. :android-smile:


----------



## SyNiK4L

nice. i love this. deff gonna install it.


----------



## WormDoes

Didn't work for my on Thunderbolt running OMFGB. I flashed in recovery over the old stock market. Opened up and it's still the old baby poop green market


----------



## ecsnead69

I don't really understand what is going on with the TB? You guys do use Clockwork right? Its very weird cause if you ran the zip SOMETHING should have happened???

Check one thing for me... go into your /data/app folder and see if there is a vending.apk in there.....


----------



## Droidlovinyogi

Thanks EC, This is great. I like the touch of color, you used just enough.


----------



## lilcdroid

Thunderbolt new market blacked out

Edit: Removed zip as ecsnead updated the apk.

Also if you already have the new market and want the blacked out version, you need to uninstall updates from settings>applications>manage apps>all>market>uninstall updates. Then flash the themed version in recovery.

Credit to ecsnead for the mod and tallica for the compatible zip file.

ecsnead, I changed the name of the zip to differentiate it from your original zip, hopefully you can just add it to the OP. BTW, nice to see ya here, kudoos on the invert, always love your work.


----------



## ecsnead69

Thanks man, and thanks for the TB zip! I figured it was something like that causing the problems.... Give tallica a big thanks! I will update the OP... also the OP will have an updated version to fix a few text and image issues. Should be up in about an hour...


----------



## ecsnead69

*OP has been updated with a Thunderbolt compatible zip!!!* The OP has also been updated with the newest version that fixes some text and image issues.....


----------



## WormDoes

New TB market didn't work for me on OMFGB. After flashing it removed the market completely from my phone. Very strange. Glad I made a recent backup earlier today

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ecsnead69

You did look for "Black Market" in your app drawer right?


----------



## ecsnead69

Also, do you have a copy of the app in \data\app?


----------



## lilcdroid

V2 looks much cleaner. Glad you changed the grey text to white. Kudoos.


----------



## ecsnead69

Thanks! what ROM are you running on your TB? People are having a lot of issues installing this on OMFGB?


----------



## lilcdroid

I'm currently on BAMF RC4.9 and haven't had any problems with the new zip. It's weird that I couldn't even manually push the apk via ADB or with Root Explorer with the other zipped apk. Fickle I guess.


----------



## sonami

Gunna try again With the new zip. You guys able to purchase and dl apps and everything With this?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## lilcdroid

I can't verify the purchases cause i'm broke, but downloading apks/updating apks/search and everything else works fine for me.


----------



## WormDoes

ecsnead69 said:


> You did look for "Black Market" in your app drawer right?


Yes, I did. There was no market icon at all. I had the market in simi folder also and when I tried launching from within simi I got a simi folder FC.



ecsnead69 said:


> Also, do you have a copy of the app in \data\app?


Yes, there was a vending.apk in data/app and system.app

It's bizarre, I don't understand it


----------



## ecsnead69

Ok, I see your problem... the version in /data is the update. Just restore back to before you flashed my zip and check again, if it is in /data/app you will need to uninstall updates for the market.... after that you should be able to flash the zip and get the black market..


----------



## sonami

Worked like a charm, even replaced the old market app on my homescreen with he new black market app. Works and looks perfect. Thanks guys!

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## WormDoes

ecsnead69 said:


> Ok, I see your problem... the version in /data is the update. Just restore back to before you flashed my zip and check again, if it is in /data/app you will need to uninstall updates for the market.... after that you should be able to flash the zip and get the black market..


Ok, I'm on my backup now, pre flashing your zip and I don't have anything vending in data/app, but do in system/app. Should I uninstall updates (even though I have the old market) then flash your zip?


----------



## sonami

I would uninstall the updates first

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## WormDoes

Ok, it's working. Thanks for the mod and for the help, OP


----------



## sonami

There was even a copy of titanium backap pro in the my apps drawer, which I never payed for or had previously. Score!

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## WormDoes

sonami said:


> There was even a copy of titanium backap pro in the my apps drawer, which I never payed for or had previously. Score!
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


wow that is a score. shit's like $7 nowadays. It gradually keeps increasing every so often. Ok, weird question, but does everyone have the movies tab with this market? I don't, but there's a "dark market" zip floating around xda that my buddy flashed and he has the movies. Not that it matter b/c we're rooted, I just feel like I'm missing out on something lol


----------



## Droidlovinyogi

I've got a Movies tab in mine on my OG Droid; it's the latest non-TB version.

Great update EC, now it's looking more crisp and sharp!


----------



## WormDoes

So I uninstalled this black market and installed the dark market from xda and I don't have a movies tab on it either. Maybe it's the ROM I'm on, I'm not sure really. It's pretty weird


----------



## ecsnead69

If you flashed either zip and lost something, try to clear data for the app. It will be on the same screen where you went to uninstall updates... then open the app and it should come back


----------



## sonami

I've got the movies tab on my TB with this zip

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## ecsnead69

OP has been updated with the latest version and files for more devices!


----------



## sonami

What's new about this version from the last one? Is it worth it to switch?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## ecsnead69

Nothing that I can tell, just the latest version...


----------



## lilcdroid

Thanks again ecsnead. Hope you don't mind but I posted the link and Thunderbolt apk on Team BAMF forums for all my T-Bolt buddies. Full credit and link back to the OP, of course.


----------



## ecsnead69

DX link has been removed, the zip was installing to /data instead of /system, sorry. I will have another up tonight


----------



## ecsnead69

Thanks lilcdroid!! no problem at all, thanks for the exposure!


----------



## Xplorer4x4

ecsnead69 said:


> Bug?? Some people have found that this will not install on CM7 based ROMs, but it works for others that are running the same ROM so???


Were the phones models the same? Just asking since there are atleast a few devices that use unofficial CM7 builds like the D2G.

I have a D2G running CM7. No luck here. I followed the instructions, and even tried using the D1 zip on a completely stock CM7 nightly.


----------



## ecsnead69

Check back later tonight, I will be posting a new zip that is for DX/D2, it may work. Right now it just seems that CM7 doesn't like the inverted markets???


----------



## Xplorer4x4

ecsnead69 said:


> Check back later tonight, I will be posting a new zip that is for DX/D2, it may work. Right now it just seems that CM7 doesn't like the inverted markets???


Thanks i will check back latter. I might try the dark market out in the mean time seeing as it has a D2/DX zip, but again I have to ask have you tried to establish a pattern with CM7? I am not totally sure what the differences are between CM7 and CM7 Unofficial, but lets say the unofficial have certain modification the the source code, and this is why they are labeled Unofficial, perhaps thats the problem, I also question if the problem could be connected to the auto Market Installer App in CM7.You may have already considered these things, but I just thought I would throw them out there just in case.  Keep up the good work. I am really anxious to get this installed and make a decision for myself if I like this new market or not.


----------



## bigtom624

Awesome, Thanks


----------



## Xplorer4x4

I ended up trying B-Boy's market and it worked. The flash itself did not work as it should placing the app in /system/app/ but rather /data/app/. I found only one vending apk in there so I renamed it, moved it to /system/app/ overwriting the now broken market that resided in there after the flash. Reboot, and its all good. I now have a working black and blue market. I decided it matched my theme better then a pure black market, but keep up the good work, and hopefully this will prove useful to those on CM7 with problems.


----------



## WormDoes

Has anyone had luck with this on CM7 for the TBolt? Under market there's no way to unistall updates, so I uninstalled it altogether and after flashing I had no market.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

WormDoes said:


> Has anyone had luck with this on CM7 for the TBolt? Under market there's no way to uninstall updates, so I uninstalled it altogether and after flashing I had no market.


Try the directions I posted right above yours. The Market Updates app is found by going to Settings->Applications>Manage->All. It will be listed on its own, not under the market app itself. Should be about 2 or 3 entries past the market if memory serves me right?


----------



## WormDoes

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Try the directions I posted right above yours. The Market Updates app is found by going to Settings->Applications>Manage->All. It will be listed on its own, not under the market app itself. Should be about 2 or 3 entries past the market if memory serves me right?


My bad, don't know how I missed that. I'll give it a try

There is no "uninstall updates" on the market updater. Did you just remove it then flash? I don't really understand your comment about moving and renaming


----------



## Xplorer4x4

I was dead tired when I did this last night and should have documented it then. Let me try to clear this up. In regards to Market Updater, I _think_ I removed that using Titanium Backup.

As for the other instructions, again, I cant recall 100% for sure, but try flashing the zip. 
Reboot.
Your market should still appear in the app drawer but will not actually let you launch it. 
Now open up Root Explorer. Navigate to /data/app/. 
Now according to B-Boy's instructions, you should have 2copies of com.android.vending.apk. One should have a -1 at the end of the name. This was partly true for me. I had only one copy of com.android.vending.apk but it had the -1 after it anyways. 
So now rename com.android.vending.apk-1 to Vending.apk.(long press on it choose rename)
Now copy that to /system/app/ overwriting the current apk.
Now, we need to change the permissions.(long press on the apk and choose permissions)
The column across the top is for write permissions for different groups. 
Make sure the ewntire top row has NO check marks in it.
Hit OK.
Reboot.

Now in my case I have had a few force closes, but nothing majorly unstable. Sorry my previous instructions were not very clear.


----------



## ecsnead69

I have received confirmation that this is working on CM7 without the need to do anything extra outside of my directions... if you are having issues.. restore a backup to when you had a stock, working copy of the market... doesn't matter what version... then follow my instructions...


----------



## sonami

OK, dark market just deleted itself from my phone and now I'm left with just the normal updated market, wtf?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## sonami

OK, I think I know what happened, I was using the dark market ver 3.026, looking at the app in app mngr its ver .027 now so I think the market updated itself to .027 which overwrite the dark theme. Ill have to remove updates and install the .027 dark market

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## sonami

Yep, that fixed it.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Dazednconfused

I pulled the apk from the Thunderbolt zip and added to a zip update that I was flashing and it works perfectly on my Nexus S 4G. Looks awesome.


----------



## bouchigo

"ecsnead69 said:


> Check back later tonight, I will be posting a new zip that is for DX/D2, it may work. Right now it just seems that CM7 doesn't like the inverted markets???


I'm running the inverted Market that I'm messing with on my DX using CM7 and it's working fine. Yours worked fine too by the way


----------

